# Never thought I'd have withdrawals from reading books..



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2014)

..but I was given 7 books from a series and I just couldn't put them down.  I was done before she got the latest in the mail, and of course she reads them, then passes them to my sis, then me  I have a Nook Tablet and can borrow all the books I want from the library, but this series is too new I guess to be at our libraries in the county.

Now I'm all over library2go which is Oregon online way to check out books, trying to find something similar.  Do any of you read what they call the "cozy" genre books?  I was thinking if someone new of some, I could check our library for them.  I mean a recommend of what is good because I have a list here, but I keep trying different ones and they all stinky  Here's the site I found that lists tons: http://www.stopyourekillingme.com/GenreCats/Cozy_Traditional.html

here's a description of what a "cozy" mystery is

"The genre is loosely defined as mysteries which contain       no explicit sex or excessive gore or violence;
      and usually featuring       an amateur detective, a confined setting, and characters who know one another."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry I can't help you with the cozies, Denise - I'm a hard-boiled hard-boiled fan. Drawing-room mysteries and amateur sleuths put me to sleep - I need my daily dose of blood and guts.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry I can't help you with the cozies, Denise - I'm a hard-boiled hard-boiled fan. Drawing-room mysteries and amateur sleuths put me to sleep - I need my daily dose of blood and guts.



And explicit sex?? LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And explicit sex?? LOL



LOL, omg, didn't think I'd hear that from you Mrs. R, from Phil yes, but not you:lofl:and Jim's evidently speechless, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And explicit sex?? LOL



Heh, heh ... no, if I wanted that I'd just watch TV.

Actually, the detective novels / novelettes I prefer (of the Sam Spade / Lou Archer / Philip Marlowe styles) never had any explicit sex scenes in them.

Implied, yes, but never graphically described.

It was a different time - the '40's and '50's. Writers still had some class back then. 



			
				nwlady said:
			
		

> from Phil yes, ...



Madam, you beat me to the quick! Accusing me of being base _and_ debased?!? I *never*!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, omg, didn't think I'd hear that from you Mrs. R, from Phil yes, but not you:lofl:and Jim's evidently speechless, LOL!!



Uh oh.......


----------



## Cookie (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Denise,

You might like M.C. Beaton's Agatha Raisin mysteries (a vain, man crazy amateur sleuth) and Hamish McBeth (Scottish policy constable) are fun and light. I've read them all over the years - may have outgrown them a bit now but I still read each new one that comes out. Thanks for the list.  
I  also like Cornelia Read, an American author with a bite, not very cozy but great writing - you might like to try. 

I'm currently hooked on British TV mysteries - Foyle's War, etc. on netflix.   Happy reading!


----------

